# Shoulder--Skin on or off??



## bekellog81 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello all!!! It has been a long time since I have been on here, been busy and have not had time to do much smoking.  Anyways a good friend of mine who raises hogs butchered one and saved the shoulders for me I took one to my Father in laws and he deboned, skinned, and injected it.  My question is that I want to cook it whole and am wondering if anyone had experience cooking a shoulder with the skin on?? or should I skin it???  I am planning on using a mixture of apple juice and rub to inject it.  Any input??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome Back! OTBS #21
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Whoa Charter member! I have done both with/without skin and you get more smoke and bark skinless. I usually smoke the skin too. The Dog went Bananas for it, cut in strips, and makes a great flavoring ingredient to Beans and Soups...JJ


----------



## bekellog81 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the advice!!!  A few years back I would smoke some roast from hogs that we had butchered that only had one side with skin and they turned out really good, but in this case the shoulder is fully covered in skin.  I think that I am going to skin the shoulder and inject it let it set overnight and then smoke it!!  Like I said it has been a few years since I really fired up the smoker for something like this.  We use to use a pretty spicy rub, but since my kids do not like spicy, I am planning on using apple juice to inject the meat with and probably simply  rub the shoulder in  salt, pepper and some garlic and see what happens.  I smoked some deer loin for thanksgiving day lunch with this rub on it and they liked it really well. 

It really feels good to be prepping to fire up the smoker!!!  Earlier when we visited my father in law we had a great time prepping the meat and smoking it.  I had forgotten how much fun it was!!!  I know this sounds funny but after a few years I finally have  a weekend to smoke a shoulder and it feels good!!!! 

Anyone else have a favorite rub for pork that are not too spicy??  Like I said it has been a few years


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2016)

I us this frequently...JJ

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...


----------



## bekellog81 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks JJ  that sounds pretty good!!!!  This gives me some ideas!!!  Thank you!!


----------

